# The Little Snowdrop



## babyerin

Hi Ladies,

We lost my little sister at 21 weeks due to Anencephaly, and I'd like to share with you what I read at her funeral. :cry:

I have been reading some of your stories :cry:, and I would like to give you all massive :hugs: I hope you like the poem.



*
Little Snowdrop*


The world may never notice
If a Snowdrop doesn't bloom,
Or even pause to wonder
If the petals fall too soon.

But every life that ever forms,
Or ever comes to be,
Touches the world in some small way
For all eternity.

The little one we longed for
Was swiftly here and gone.
But the love that was then planted
Is a light that still shines on.

And though our arms are empty,
Our hearts know what to do.
For every beating of our hearts
Says that we love you.

Unknown


----------



## babesx3

thanks my nephew read this at charlies tree planting its lovely XX


----------



## BlackStar

I had this read at Noah's funeral - going to plant snowdrops in his wee grave when they come into season. Have the wee poem all printed with his scan picture and laminated, sitting in my living room with his wee teddy beside it :) Beautiful poem!


----------



## BeesBella

Beautiful poem. Sorry to hear about your sister.


----------



## broodylocket

lovely poem, so sorry xxx lots of hugs xxx


----------



## bellexx

i'm really emotional anyways atm but that made me cry :( thanks x


----------



## FierceAngel

beautiful thank you for sharing xx


----------



## xSamanthax

What a beautiful poem! thank you for sharing, and i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------

